# Internet Explorer is dead: Microsoft to stop supporting early versions yesterday WITH POLL



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Jan 13, 2016)

From today, the firm will no longer support Internet Explorer versions 7, 8, 9 and 10 *on most *operating systems.

Instead, it will push users towards Windows 10 and Edge, the new browser Microsoft created for the latest version of Windows

'Beginning January 12, 2016, only the most current version of Internet Explorer available for a supported operating system will receive technical supports and security updates,' Microsoft said.


----------



## xfia (Jan 13, 2016)

embrace the future!!


----------



## dorsetknob (Jan 13, 2016)




----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jan 13, 2016)

IE11 ships with Windows 10 so I'm glad they're still supporting that, at least.

IE10 not getting updates creates a vulnerability for Vista.


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Jan 13, 2016)

Edge is crap imo as with all Win 10 "apps" seriously still don't see the need for them in the desktop environment, looks like Windows 3.1 rehashed, basic, clunky, just crap. I use IE 11 and Chrome.


----------



## Red_Machine (Jan 13, 2016)

FordGT90Concept said:


> IE10 not getting updates creates a vulnerability for Vista.


Vista can only go up to IE9, so they're even worse off now.


----------



## dorsetknob (Jan 13, 2016)

only use for any Microsoft  windows browser is to go online and download something else better and safer
And i Don't even do that as i keep a copy of latest ******** offline ready to install on all systems after installs or reinstalls


----------



## Frick (Jan 13, 2016)

They still support old versions if the platform can't go higher.

https://support.microsoft.com/en-us/lifecycle#gp/Microsoft-Internet-Explorer

That means for Vista, IE9 is supported. For Embedded POS, even IE7 is supported.



dorsetknob said:


> only use for any Microsoft  windows browser is to go online and download something else better and safer



Becuase it's 2005 and that will never, ever change.


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Jan 13, 2016)

From @Frick 's link

* Beginning January 10, 2017, only Internet Explorer 11 will be supported on Windows Thin PC. In order to continue to receive Internet Explorer 8 updates after January 12, 2016, please contact your Microsoft Account Team.

For customers running on an older version of Internet Explorer, such as Internet Explorer 8 on Windows 7 Service Pack 1 (SP1), Microsoft recommends customers plan to migrate to one of the above supported operating systems and browser combinations by January 12, 2016.


----------



## Sasqui (Jan 13, 2016)

NdMk2o1o said:


> Edge is crap imo as with all Win 10 "apps" seriously still don't see the need for them in the desktop environment, looks like Windows 3.1 rehashed, basic, clunky, just crap. I use IE 11 and Chrome.



I agree, just used a Surface 3 with "Edge", it's clean, refined... and difficult to use.  So I used it to download Chrome and Firefox .  Hahaaa.

MS is obviously trying to look like they're "hip" by copying everyone else.  Instead they've designed themselves into a corner.  It's embarrassing.  The only quick access to "apps" and features is "windows + 'char' " keys.  I now need a goddamn piece of paper to reference commands.  WTF?


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Jan 13, 2016)

I added a poll

I use Chrome with Windows and have done for years.
I use Firefox with Ubuntu.


----------



## Countryside (Jan 13, 2016)

RIP Explorer you have served me well in these dark times without your help i could not download Firefox   oky jokes aside but at least Edge was a step forward not back now MS should update the add-on function.

PS: Add Poll option "Sometimes"


----------



## P4-630 (Jan 13, 2016)

The only thing I like of internet explorer are how the favorites are organized, this is why my dad prefers to use IE on his win 8.1 PC.


----------



## 95Viper (Jan 13, 2016)

I use IE and find it easy to use, configurable for my needs, and compatible with what I need it to be.
Edge has promise if done correctly... it has a lot of growing to do.


----------



## BarbaricSoul (Jan 13, 2016)

Tried Edge for a couple weeks after installing 10, don't like it. Using Chrome now


----------



## lilhasselhoffer (Jan 13, 2016)

Who's surprised?

MS offers "free upgrade" to windows 10 for people holding legitimate licenses to 7 and 8.  The purpose, kill off the old systems so you can get people on to the new "perpetual" OS.  MS kills all possible versions of IE, under the same auspices of forcing everyone to upgrade.

I'm sorry, but is this genuinely a surprise?  MS is pushing MS's latest crap.  They've done the minimal amount to support legacy systems, but will force everyone they can onto their new platform.  As far as I'm concerned, this is just another reason Chrome (and to a lesser extent firefox, god how sad it's become) installation is the very first and last thing I choose to do on an MS browser.


----------



## rtwjunkie (Jan 13, 2016)

I use IE11 and don't see a problem.  The title of the thread is FUD. _If IE was dead, *IE11* would also not be supported._

What they are doing is sound.  It makes no sense to keep spending money patching a slew of older browsers.  They can better devote their resources to continue with IE11 security patches and making Edge actually usable, because right now IMO it's crap, with IE11 infinitely more user-friendly.


----------



## jboydgolfer (Jan 13, 2016)

I wanted to cast a vote, but the option that pertained to my M$IE use wasnt present....So ill add it in my post  
speaking of companies and theyre not so popular Software, Im HOPING this new "Remix OS" has a smooth browser experience as well as





seriously though, i used it long ago, but once i was introduced to FF i never looked back. IMO, The biggest issue with IE is that people use other browsers, then they get stuck using IE during a OS reinstall which is (for many people ) an already "grumpy" time, and they begin to associate IE with being pissed off( since they just want to get theyre PC's back to "normal"). I cant say how bad it REALLY is, but I do know its just not for Me.
IMO, its just a tool to get online ASAP when You just install an OS, and to that end it did perform, (a bit annoyingly) but it performed.
7/10 banana's M$


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Jan 13, 2016)

poll amended


----------



## Blue-Knight (Jan 13, 2016)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> Do you use IE?


I voted: *NO*.

And I cannot click on it by mistake as I am not in the Windows environment.



Spoiler: Unnecessary comments



Next step will probably consist of Microsoft giving up their Desktop OS (Windows) because it will soon turn unprofitable due to the average users migrating to mobile and abandoning their Desktops.

And for our luck... Microsoft is not even a threat in the mobile OS zone. Especially in emerging countries.

That's what I'm feeling with my observations. End is near.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Jan 13, 2016)

I use Firefox.


----------



## PP Mguire (Jan 13, 2016)

I see a lot of hate for Edge, but it's really not bad. Biggest issue with it now is the lack of add-on or extensions. Currently using Chrome due to the Google ecosystem.
I have to use IE11 at work to visit internal sites and it's such a pain in the ass. Constantly crashing or just not responsive. Really takes a toll when you're trying to get things done and can't use Chrome.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Jan 13, 2016)

PP Mguire said:


> I see a lot of hate for Edge, but it's really not bad. Biggest issue with it now is the lack of add-on or extensions. Currently using Chrome due to the Google ecosystem.



Agree. Edge is a huge step up from IE 11 and really works well built into Windows 10. I think Microsoft is going to be adding extention support  i n the future?


----------



## PP Mguire (Jan 13, 2016)

Easy Rhino said:


> Agree. Edge is a huge step up from IE 11 and really works well built into Windows 10. I think Microsoft is going to be adding extention support  i n the future?


Yea they are, although I figured we would have it by now. I'd use it if they integrated an import feature and support for all the usual add-ons.


----------



## Frick (Jan 13, 2016)

I have a problem in Firefox where some videos (not Flash) stops working after about 30 minutes. For those I use IE.

I am getting kinda sick of Firefoxs one-process approach to things though. "Hmm one FF window is using like 25% CPU constantly, I wonder which one".


----------



## PP Mguire (Jan 13, 2016)

On the flip side I have no real issues with Chrome but it's a total resource hog now.


----------



## jboydgolfer (Jan 13, 2016)

Blue-Knight said:


> Next step will probably consist of Microsoft giving up their Desktop OS (Windows) because it will soon turn unprofitable due to the average users migrating to mobile and abandoning their Desktops.
> 
> And for our luck... Microsoft is not even a threat in the mobile OS zone. Especially in emerging countries.
> 
> That's what I'm feeling with my observations. End is near.



i read about that "Remix OS" See it for Yourself they are looking for early adopters/Testers to Download, and run it for free to help find what Bugs that are present. _ > HERE <_ and it gives Me hopes of an alternative OS to windows. I would welcome the added options ,even if only for the sake of shaking M$'s tree, and knocking them off of they're pedestal.


----------



## Disparia (Jan 13, 2016)

Only when the need arises. I usually develop in Firefox due to the plug-ins available then check in Chrome, Safari, and IE10+. The company I'm at is about to upgrade to IE11, which will be nice. It's no where near as big as when they upgraded to IE10 from IE9, but still a symbolic victory


----------



## Sasqui (Jan 13, 2016)

Lol


----------



## GreiverBlade (Jan 13, 2016)

i am fine with Chrome being a resources hog ... even with a half dozen (or more... way more)  page open it doesn't bother me when playing 
before i was using ... "memory hole" (nope "memory hole" is not a browser name from back in the past ... )

voted : NO! and Clicked on by mistake ...



Sasqui said:


> Lol


AYE totally ... the time i clicked on it by mistake led me to download chrome ... before that ... well my browser came from a CD that was with a revue... i can't remember the name of either tho ...


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Jan 13, 2016)

always used Chrome  only use IE long enough to install chrome when setting an OS up


----------



## bug (Jan 13, 2016)

I don't use IE, but no matter how I configure the default browser, some things will open in Edge.


----------



## Sasqui (Jan 13, 2016)

bug said:


> I don't use IE, but no matter how I configure the default browser, some things will open in Edge.



Curious, like what?


----------



## Easy Rhino (Jan 13, 2016)

Why do people complain about resource hogs? Don't you want your applications to fully utilize that $1000 computer sitting on your desk?


----------



## Sasqui (Jan 13, 2016)

Easy Rhino said:


> Why do people complain about resource hogs? Don't you want *Solitaire *to fully utilize that *$3000* computer sitting on your desk?



lol, True dat.


----------



## PP Mguire (Jan 13, 2016)

Easy Rhino said:


> Why do people complain about resource hogs? Don't you want your applications to fully utilize that $1000 computer sitting on your desk?


Called resource hogs for a reason. It's hogging unnecessary resource if something else can do the same work for less.


----------



## lilhasselhoffer (Jan 13, 2016)

Not sure if this is the way or place to ask this, but its tangentially related.

I started using Firefox because it was better than IE by a large margin.  I went from FF to Waterfox in the last year, because 64 bit browsers made sense on a 64 bit OS.  I've recently been having issues with stability on Waterfox, and tried to go back and update FF.  FF is unstable as heck recently, with any browsing that lasts more than 30 minutes.  I switched to Chrome and IE running in tandem (to see if it was my issue with hardware), and both of them ran video for 48 hours without crashing.  

My inquiry is this; With IE being shelved, what do users of IE think that they're going to switch to?  Chrome seems like the popular decision (it is what I fell on), but seeing how die hard users respond to IE being supported minimally is interesting.


----------



## rtwjunkie (Jan 13, 2016)

lilhasselhoffer said:


> With IE being shelved



It's not being shelved. Just support for versions prior to IE11 is going away, which is a smart move from a cost perspective. IE11 is still here.


----------



## newtekie1 (Jan 13, 2016)

Not really anything to get excited over.  They are just dropping support for old versions.  If you have the latest version of IE for your version of Windows, then you still get support for IE.  That means Internet Explorer 9 will still be support on Vista, and 11 on Windows 7/8.  IE isn't dead...


----------



## lilhasselhoffer (Jan 13, 2016)

rtwjunkie said:


> It's not being shelved. Just support for versions prior to IE11 is goung away, which is a smart move from a cost perspective. IE11 is still here.



I chose words carefully.  IE support is being shelved.  All they're doing is supporting the very last versions their recent OSs are locked into and not adding features. 

Honestly, edge isn't finished.  Between absolutely reeking of Bing 2.0, and the half baked nature, it just isn't worth looking at.  This means there has to be something to fill the gap.  Some program has to replace IE so new features can be realize.  That was my point.  Whenever IE is discontinued that's another discussion entirely (especially considering some ancient programs still run best on IE).


----------



## remixedcat (Jan 13, 2016)

PP Mguire said:


> On the flip side I have no real issues with Chrome but it's a total resource hog now.




6GB RAM for 12 tabs is BS


----------



## lZKoce (Jan 13, 2016)

I use IE ( I think it's called "Edge" now. Time to change the naming scheme ). I have to work with a couple of Gmail accounts simultaneously and signing in and out is out of the question. That's why I have 3 browsers working at the same time, usually : Edge, Mozilla and Opera. My all time favourite is Mozilla. I donated during their previous campaign to keep them floating. I missed the campaign at the end of this year, may be they will open another one later on. Chrome....no, just no


----------



## natr0n (Jan 13, 2016)

as long as it connects to https://www.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/all/


----------



## dorsetknob (Jan 13, 2016)

504,228k for Firefox ver 42 ( 7 tabs open) " Good GOD   its a resource hog  "

ps did they not rename IE to EDGE because of the bad rep IE has managed to achieve
REBRAND and people will forget ( Muppet have such short memory's) .

Edit
just opened extra tabs  (12 now   480,182k )
run them for 10 min then closed all but 3 now its 412,876k


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jan 13, 2016)

I run Edge which is IE12 with a new name so idiots stuck in 2005 have less to QQ about. It runs fine and bogs down way less than Chrome and is more stable that Firefox.


----------



## rtwjunkie (Jan 13, 2016)

lZKoce said:


> I use IE ( I think it's called "Edge" now.



Actually, they both exist.  IE11 and Edge are both in W10.


----------



## Brusfantomet (Jan 13, 2016)

Still using Opera 12.17, its still getting security updates, but no new features, and more and more pages starts to be broken in it. but i just can not let go of the tab scrolling with [right click] + [mouse wheel] to change between tabs.


----------



## PP Mguire (Jan 13, 2016)

Yea, Edge runs more like Chrome or Firefox and is sandboxed but compared to IE is largely run by HTML5 because it dropped support for various buggy plugins like ActiveX. Idk I want to give it a fair chance as soon as all the features are built in that I want.


----------



## jboydgolfer (Jan 14, 2016)

Sasqui said:


>


thats good, i had a laugh when i saw that one.


----------



## bug (Jan 14, 2016)

Sasqui said:


> Curious, like what?



Things that open links mainly. Like the CD that came with motherboard drivers sending you to the online page. When Windows directs you online to get additional help for an issue, it also seems to always use Edge (though the help pages themselves are as useless as they were when IE opened them). I think links opened from YM or Skype also do that, but I'm not 100% sure because I rarely use them.


----------



## JrockTech (Jan 14, 2016)

Microsoft Edge is by far the fastest browser I have ever used. Once they fix the crackling sound issue I won't be using any other browser.


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Jan 14, 2016)

Easy Rhino said:


> Why do people complain about resource hogs? Don't you want your applications to fully utilize that $1000 computer sitting on your desk?





17  chrome pages open, 2 of which are streaming also downloading Steam games.

My pc is using 3.8gb ram out of the 16gb installed.


----------



## remixedcat (Jan 14, 2016)

PP Mguire said:


> Yea, Edge runs more like Chrome or Firefox and is sandboxed but compared to IE is largely run by HTML5 because it dropped support for various buggy plugins like ActiveX. Idk I want to give it a fair chance as soon as all the features are built in that I want.


At least lastpass has a binary ver. that runs as an exe standalone that can work with edge. Also for adblocking I think you can just use tracking protection or something or just use HOSTS files. So the two main ones I depend on can be used in a discomobulated way at least. Sucks how there's no support for stylish or screen capture ones. Stylish is a MUST for me since some sites are blinding like FB, reddit, etc... I prefer my media sites to be dark for a "lights out" effect so i pay more attention to the vid I'm watching.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jan 14, 2016)

I use it for Netflix because Waterfox is a non official version of Firefox(atleast what Netflix bitches about), they are now forcing upgrade to IE11


----------



## remixedcat (Jan 14, 2016)

netflix works fine in waterfox, it's actually faster than chrome.


----------



## Dethroy (Jan 14, 2016)

It is about damn time!

*Chrome* is by far the best browser, even though it's such a memory hog. But RAM is so supidly cheap and abundant nowadays no one should really care.
*Vivaldi* looks also promising - I freakin' love the *tab stacking* feature, but unfortunately the font on its UI is a bit too blurry for my liking and some of my beloved chrome extensions don't work yet (most of them do, though).


----------



## Dethroy (Jan 14, 2016)

bug said:


> Things that open links mainly. Like the CD that came with motherboard drivers sending you to the online page. When Windows directs you online to get additional help for an issue, it also seems to always use Edge (though the help pages themselves are as useless as they were when IE opened them). I think links opened from YM or Skype also do that, but I'm not 100% sure because I rarely use them.



Pretty sure you can change this behavior with a bit of registry fiddling.


----------



## rtwjunkie (Jan 14, 2016)

Dethroy said:


> It is about damn time!



For what?


----------



## Dethroy (Jan 14, 2016)

rtwjunkie said:


> For what?


IE's death.


----------



## rtwjunkie (Jan 14, 2016)

Dethroy said:


> IE's death.



You didn't read the whole thread or the link in the OP?  IE is not dead.  They have stopped supporting versions below IE11.  IE11 is alive and well.  All their browser support efforts are now able to be focused on only Edge and IE11.


----------



## Dethroy (Jan 14, 2016)

rtwjunkie said:


> You didn't read the whole thread or the link in the OP?  IE is not dead.  They have stopped supporting versions below IE11.  IE11 is alive and well.  All their browser support efforts are now able to be focused on only Edge and IE11.


I bet it's only a matter of time until Microsoft drops the support of IE11 as well. They want people to move to Edge (and Windows 10). IE 11 is only working on Windows 7-10. So everyone using either Vista or XP will have to upgrade to at least Windows 7 (if they care about IE and security)- and then they will be in the automatic update loop ...


----------



## rtwjunkie (Jan 14, 2016)

Dethroy said:


> I bet it's only a matter of time until Microsoft drops the support of IE11 as well. They want people to move to Edge (and Windows 10). IE 11 is only working on Windows 7-10. So everyone using either Vista or XP will have to upgrade to at least Windows 7 (if they care about IE and security)- and then they will be in the automatic update loop ...


Except for the fact that IE11 is integrated right into the code of W10 (MS even confirms this).  So ripping something out like that is not likely at all.  And they would be up against the entire banking industry as well, a majority of whom only allow IE.


----------



## Dethroy (Jan 14, 2016)

rtwjunkie said:


> And they would be up against the entire banking industry as well, a majority of whom only allow IE.



Couldn't find any proof via quick google searches. Could you please provide some examples?


----------



## dorsetknob (Jan 14, 2016)

Dethroy said:


> So everyone using either Vista or XP will have to upgrade to at least Windows 7



NO THEY WON'T  THERE ARE ALTERNATE BROWSERS and O/S TO USE
Microsoft is not the be all and end all



Dethroy said:


> and then they will be in the automatic update loop ...


 not if people chose to disable all those "" Relevent UPDATES ""


----------



## Dethroy (Jan 14, 2016)

dorsetknob said:


> NO THEY WON'T  THERE ARE ALTERNATE BROWSERS and O/S TO USE
> Microsoft is not the be all and end all



If you would've read what I wrote in brackets... Selective reading should not be applied everywhere.



dorsetknob said:


> not if people chose to disable all those "" Relevent UPDATES ""


 I doubt most people that still use XP or Vista will know how to do that ...


----------



## rtwjunkie (Jan 14, 2016)

Dethroy said:


> Couldn't find any proof via quick google searches. Could you please provide some examples?



A couple of the biggest U.S. banks:
https://www.bankofamerica.com/help/supported-browsers.go
https://www.citidirectonline1.citid...quirement/detail.jsp?systemRequirementId=1289

Apparently most of China's banks: https://www.techinasia.com/chrome-firefox-chinese-online-banking-requires-internet-explorer#!

Based on one of the troubleshooting questions in the faq page of HSBC Canada (also one of the top 10 u.s. Banks):
https://www.hsbc.ca/1/2/personal/banking/ways-to-bank/internet-banking-faq

Just a few searches of known banks and their browser requirements got these.  Not 80% (exaggeration on my part), but too many to be ignored.

It doesn't change that IE11 is integrally wrapped into the W10 code though.


----------



## Dethroy (Jan 14, 2016)

rtwjunkie said:


> A couple of the biggest U.S. banks:
> https://www.bankofamerica.com/help/supported-browsers.go



We recommend using our site with:

Internet Explorer 9 and higher
Firefox 31 and higher
Chrome 36 and higher
???




rtwjunkie said:


> Apparently most of China's banks: https://www.techinasia.com/chrome-firefox-chinese-online-banking-requires-internet-explorer#!


That news is from 2013!



rtwjunkie said:


> It doesn't change that IE11 is integrally wrapped into the W10 code though.


Never disagreed with that statement. But that doesn't necessarily mean that this will never change / be addressed in future releases.


----------



## rtwjunkie (Jan 14, 2016)

Dethroy said:


> But that doesn't necessarily mean that this will never change / be addressed in future releases.



Look I hate that we're going 'round and 'round. Which future releases? According to Microsoft, there is nothing after Windows 10, merely little service packs but not called service packs, which we'll never know about thanks to the completely automated updates.  

So I'm having a hard time understanding how you rip out something that is integrated completely into the OS. Your thoughts on that?


----------



## Dethroy (Jan 15, 2016)

I don't have profound knowledge of software engineering but I'd guess that it's not impossible to replace IE's functions / source code with Edge where necessary (Edge shares a lot of IE's source code after all).
But I could be wrong and would formally apologize then.

Even though Microsoft will stick to Windows 10 we will still see larger updates - just like the upcoming Redstone build.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jan 15, 2016)

IE11 is going to stick around a long time because there's a lot of websites that don't work on Edge.  Edge is too new to have broad support.

I have problems with Edge in TPU and GN, for example.


----------



## R-T-B (Jan 15, 2016)

TheMailMan78 said:


> I run Edge which is IE12 with a new name so idiots stuck in 2005 have less to QQ about. It runs fine and bogs down way less than Chrome and is more stable that Firefox.


Hello.  How's the forum trollin/fishing going?


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Jan 16, 2016)

remember maxthon? http://www.maxthon.com/


----------



## remixedcat (Jan 16, 2016)

FordGT90Concept said:


> IE11 is going to stick around a long time because there's a lot of websites that don't work on Edge.  Edge is too new to have broad support.
> 
> I have problems with Edge in TPU and GN, for example.




Spazziesss


----------



## Warrgarbl (Feb 17, 2016)

You know, even though I agree that IE needs to go for obvious reasons I think people are way too quick to overlook the contribution the early IEs had to the proliferation of the internet. There were times when the IE was quite important.

As for me I switched away from it very quickly. I think I changed to Opera back in 2001 or so, and eventuall adopted Firefox due to Adblock.


----------



## hat (Feb 17, 2016)

I used to use IE until someone basically forced me via constant nagging to install Chrome. Eventually I did, and now I just use Chrome because I'm used to it.


----------



## Drone (Feb 17, 2016)

I use IE. Never encountered any serious memory leak with that. Some sites won't work like they should, in that case I switch to Firefox. But I plan to switch to Opera.


----------



## OneMoar (Feb 18, 2016)

*Ding Dong The Witch Is Dead*
*







*


----------

